# Probleme im Tomcat - loading WebappClassLoader



## Gichin (10. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

versuche mich an einem JSF Tutorial, allerdings bekomme ich in meinem Tomcat folgende Fehlermeldung. Meine Entwicklungsumgebung ist Eclipse. Hoffe jemand hat einen Lösungsvorschlag.


```
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error loading WebappClassLoader
  delegate: false
  repositories:
    /WEB-INF/classes/
----------> Parent Classloader:
org.apache.catalina.loader.StandardClassLoader@119cca4
 javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet
```

Danke und Gruß


----------



## FArt (10. Nov 2008)

Die Masse an Informationen reicht für folgende, definitiv richtige Analyse des Problems:
die Klasse FacesServlet fehlt in dem für die Webapplikation definierten Klassenpfad.


----------



## HLX (10. Nov 2008)

Kopiere jsf-api.jar und jsf-impl.jar ins Web-Inf/lib-Verzeichnis deiner Webanwendung.


----------



## Gichin (13. Nov 2008)

Danke.


----------

